# Transexulaism, Transvestism should be made illegal.



## 52ndStreet (Oct 3, 2013)

I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that 
they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.

The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Come out of the closet and suck a dick already.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Come out of the closet and suck a dick already.



This is not about your wants and desires, these trannie freaks are getting killed at a higher 
rate now Boy.!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 3, 2013)

Eat my ass.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Oct 3, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Eat my ass.



Tell your  trannie freak to Eat your ass asshole.
Mr. Uncle Tom high gravity white ass kisser!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 3, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!



What "government"?


----------



## Noomi (Oct 3, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!



You want to ban people from being themselves?
Aren't you a bundle of fun?


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 3, 2013)

they cant help it.. they need help. a good mental evaluation and heavy meds


----------



## Noomi (Oct 3, 2013)

They are not mentally ill.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 3, 2013)

Bigotry and hate.

I must submit to you all that bigotry and hate must be made illegal. We have men and women actively and willfully hating and discriminating other men and women simply because they are different. Some of these haters and bigots have committed murder because of their fear and hate.

The government must move to make bigotry and hate illegal now!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 3, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!



Move to Saudi Arabia. Problem solved.


----------



## daveman (Oct 3, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!



Lemme guess -- picked up a girl in a bar, took her home, and found a cocktail weenie, huh?


----------



## whitehall (Oct 3, 2013)

The greatest most tolerant Country in the world allows Americans to engage in any fantasy including  pretending to be insects, animals and inter gender humans. The greatest Country in the world also gives Americans the right to ridicule people who engage in a fantasy world and keep their businesses safe and secure from crazy people. The system works...or used to work.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 3, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!



But they look soo delicious!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 3, 2013)

I wouldn't make it illegal, but I sure as hell won't keep my mouth shut about how much they disgust me.


----------



## idb (Oct 3, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!



Don't forget those Transylvanians...they suck blood an' all, ya know.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 3, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I wouldn't make it illegal, but I sure as hell won't keep my mouth shut about how much they disgust me.



Always ask them to fill out the form first?


----------



## Tank (Oct 3, 2013)

It should fall under the laws of identity theft


----------



## idb (Oct 3, 2013)

Is anyone else hearing Rocky Horror in their heads

"He's just a sweet transvestite from Transexual, Transylvaniaaaaaaaa..haha...
 [ame=http://youtu.be/bc80tFJpTuo]TRHPS "Sweet Transvestite" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 3, 2013)

My wife has never tired of that movie in 33 years. I was tired of it in 1980.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 3, 2013)

Why the hell would anybody care about somebody else's sexual proclivities? I believe in less laws, not more. Unless there's a rash of transexual gang bangers forcibly cross-dressing asthmatic orphans in a drive-bye fashion fatwa then I don't see a problem.


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 4, 2013)

I guess the issue is with intentional deception of the public at large.  And in most cases it is SERIOUS deception, not just getting into a costume, like on Halloween.  They WANT men to mis-perceive them as women, knowing that the object-men would be repulsed if they knew the truth.

But, along the same lines, how do you feel about the following intentional deceptions:

Women wearing high heels to appear taller than they are?

Women wearing brassieres to make their breasts appear like those of younger, healthier women?

Women dying their hair to hide grey hair?

Women using chemicals and powders on their faces to hide age wrinkles and appear younger and healthier than they really are?

Women wearing clothing that hides body fat?

Are all of these as objectionable as a transvestite dressing up like a woman?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 4, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> I guess the issue is with intentional deception of the public at large.  And in most cases it is SERIOUS deception, not just getting into a costume, like on Halloween.  They WANT men to mis-perceive them as women, knowing that the object-men would be repulsed if they knew the truth.
> 
> But, along the same lines, how do you feel about the following intentional deceptions:
> 
> ...



 I really don't see much parallel between women wanting to look pretty and gay men wanting to attract straight men by looking like women. I guess both involve high heels but the parallel stops there. You're comparing adam's apples with oranges. Still, it is not the government's job to make sure straight men don't get fooled by transvestites, transexuals or Transformers: The Movie.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Oct 4, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the issue is with intentional deception of the public at large.  And in most cases it is SERIOUS deception, not just getting into a costume, like on Halloween.  They WANT men to mis-perceive them as women, knowing that the object-men would be repulsed if they knew the truth.
> ...



So we must all continue to accept this deception by mentally ill men who want to deceive
other men into thinking that they are women?, when in fact they are actually men?.
This is a very sick and sad message America is sending to the rest of the free world.
So sexual deception and falsification is O.K. in America.
Some of you men are really just as bad as the trannies to accept all this freakishness.!


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 4, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



Not being forced to accept this form of mental illness as normalcy does not require that the mental illness become a crime.  They should be allowed to think of themselves as whatever they want, as long as they are harming no one.  Neither should anyone be required to accept another's delusion as their own reality.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 4, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



So you got fooled by a tranny, sucked his cock, and liked it. Got it.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 4, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



 It's not the governments job to decide who should wear a bra and who shouldn't.


----------



## daveman (Oct 4, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


"Her" cocktail weenie was bigger than yours, wasn't it?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!




You're trying way too hard. It's obvious to everyone by now. Just come out of your closet and be yourself already. We won't judge you on that. We _will_ judge you on being a block-headed, racist coward, but not on that.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> ...





Why? You think he'll enjoy playing 'catcher' more in Saudi Arabia than he does here?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I wouldn't make it illegal, but I sure as hell won't keep my mouth shut about how much they disgust me.



I'm sure _your_ mouth is always open for any and all comers (cummers?).


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 4, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



So you want to arrest and criminally prosecute transgender persons because theyre mentally ill.

And once its a crime to be transgender everyone will stop being transgender, is that the idea? 

Setting aside for the moment the fact that such a measure would be un-Constitutional, do you actually think that would work?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...




"Reality" is not a big factor in 52ndStreet's formation of stupid opinions.


----------



## Tank (Oct 5, 2013)

A person who hides their true sexuality in order to fool someone into a sexual contact of any kind, should be guilty of a sexual assault


----------



## Noomi (Oct 5, 2013)

Tank said:


> A person who hides their true sexuality in order to fool someone into a sexual contact of any kind, should be guilty of a sexual assault



Sexuality has nothing to do with gender.


----------



## Tank (Oct 5, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > A person who hides their true sexuality in order to fool someone into a sexual contact of any kind, should be guilty of a sexual assault
> ...


A person who hides their true gender in order to fool someone into a sexual contact of any kind, should be guilty of a sexual assault


----------



## Noomi (Oct 5, 2013)

Tank said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Not a sexual assault, because there hasn't been an assault - but it should be illegal not to reveal that you are transgendered. Someone thinks they are getting a woman, but they are getting someone who hasn't yet gone through gender reassignment surgery.
I think most would be up front and honest, though.


----------



## Tank (Oct 5, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Should they reveal that they went through with gender reassignment surgery?


----------



## Noomi (Oct 5, 2013)

They have legally changed sex, so I don't know. That should be a choice left to them - I would think it would be a big thing to keep to yourself, so I imagine most would be honest about it.


----------



## Tank (Oct 5, 2013)

Noomi said:


> They have legally changed sex, so I don't know. That should be a choice left to them - I would think it would be a big thing to keep to yourself, so I imagine most would be honest about it.


I don't imagine most would be honest about it, because they want so bad to be what they are not


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 5, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!



Stop going to Tranny Bars.  Problem solved.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 5, 2013)

Tank said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > They have legally changed sex, so I don't know. That should be a choice left to them - I would think it would be a big thing to keep to yourself, so I imagine most would be honest about it.
> ...



People don't tend to keep such huge secrets from each other if they want a relationship to work, so I imagine they'd be up front about it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 5, 2013)

52nd Street, OP - instead of being a Peeping Tom and into the private business of others. How about you try to meet people who are sick as you are? You could start with some of the wackos here - novastave and katzendogs are both hiding in the same closet you are. They're just anti-rights and love to meddle and you and I'm sure they'd hop right on your hate bandwagon.  

Meanwhile, MYOB.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Oct 5, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 52nd Street, OP - instead of being a Peeping Tom and into the private business of others. How about you try to meet people who are sick as you are? You could start with some of the wackos here - novastave and katzendogs are both hiding in the same closet you are. They're just anti-rights and love to meddle and you and I'm sure they'd hop right on your hate bandwagon.
> 
> Meanwhile, MYOB.



No one is preaching hate. My point is that transvestism, and or transexualism is an outright
deception of  one persons sexuality to another, and  there should be a law to prevent this 
from happening.

Many of you posters think there is no need for this law, you people think that trannies should continue with their deception, and possibly end up getting themselves killed by
some of the people that they are deceiving. Which I think is just part of the problem is 
many people feel that its O.K. , no one is getting hurt, when in fact the trannies are 
getting themselves killed in a few instances of carrying out their sexual deception.
What sane person would say let these trannies continue with their sexual deception
when there are men that are ready to kill them for such deception. Many of you
pro tranny people are not making any sense at all.


----------



## daveman (Oct 5, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 52nd Street, OP - instead of being a Peeping Tom and into the private business of others. How about you try to meet people who are sick as you are? You could start with some of the wackos here - novastave and katzendogs are both hiding in the same closet you are. They're just anti-rights and love to meddle and you and I'm sure they'd hop right on your hate bandwagon.
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 6, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 52nd Street, OP - instead of being a Peeping Tom and into the private business of others. How about you try to meet people who are sick as you are? You could start with some of the wackos here - novastave and katzendogs are both hiding in the same closet you are. They're just anti-rights and love to meddle and you and I'm sure they'd hop right on your hate bandwagon.
> ...


Sure sounds like it to everyone who isn't a homophobe.





> My point is that transvestism, and or transexualism is an outright
> deception of  one persons sexuality to another, and  there should be a law to prevent this
> from happening.
> 
> ...



Ever heard the term "caveat emptor"? 

You are alleging that they are all going to straight bars with the intention of deliberately deceiving you. The reality is that they prefer to be in the company of others who accept them for who they are. Many of these crimes are committed by people like yourself who go to tranny bars for the express purpose of finding one that they can beat up and/or kill. 

And for the record beating/killing someone is already illegal. If you beat/kill them because you object to what they are wearing then it becomes a hate crime.

So right now it looks like the laws are already in place to punish people like you when you commit these crimes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 6, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 52nd Street, OP - instead of being a Peeping Tom and into the private business of others. How about you try to meet people who are sick as you are? You could start with some of the wackos here - novastave and katzendogs are both hiding in the same closet you are. They're just anti-rights and love to meddle and you and I'm sure they'd hop right on your hate bandwagon.
> ...



Referring to transgender persons as trannies is an expression of hate on your part; so yes, you are preaching hate. 

You also preach hate when you advocate denying citizens their civil liberties, in this case the right individuals have to self-expression guaranteed by the Fifth Amendments Liberty Clause. 

You have the right to be ignorant and afraid of transgender persons, you have the right to express that ignorance and hate, but you do not have the right to attempt to codify that ignorance and hate.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > 52nd Street, OP - instead of being a Peeping Tom and into the private business of others. How about you try to meet people who are sick as you are? You could start with some of the wackos here - novastave and katzendogs are both hiding in the same closet you are. They're just anti-rights and love to meddle and you and I'm sure they'd hop right on your hate bandwagon.
> ...




Should it be illegal for someone like you to claim to be a rational, moral human being?


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

Not telling someone you want to date that you're transgender, is like not telling them you have a STD


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> Not telling someone you want to date that you're transgender, is like not telling them you have a STD



Needless to say you always tell your date that you have an STD on all of your first (and only) dates, right?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 6, 2013)

It's not the governments job to hold everybody's hands while they're dating or trying to have sex with someone. I believe that if you are lying about your sex to get into bed with someone then you are immoral and unethical (a major scum bag). It does not make the act of lying illegal however. I feel the same way about stolen valor. People lying about being in the military,having a purple heart, just to increase the chances of impressing a stranger to the point of sleeping with them is also immoral and unethical. It also shouldn't be against the law. I find burning the american flag repugnant. That doesn't mean it should be banned. It's not the governments job to make the dating world a safer place for straight people (or anybody). For those who are fearful of being fooled by transvestites,transexuals or canadians then protect yourself  and remain extra cautious when going to a bar, also, checking for adams apples and deep voices and chin stubble are good ways to avoid an awkward encounter. Also, if you are talking to a girl who seems perfectly reasonable, rational and even tempered, then you're probably talking to a guy.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

Man, Dressed as Woman, Charged With Sexually Assaulting of Boy | NBC 10 Philadelphia


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't understand the point of your link. Prostitution and sexually assaulting a 12 year old is already illegal. This has nothing to do with what the predator was wearing.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

The predator was trying to trick the child by pretending to be a woman


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> The predator was trying to trick the child by pretending to be a woman



As opposed to the predators who trick children by becoming Catholic priests?


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The predator was trying to trick the child by pretending to be a woman
> ...


Yes, thats another place homosexuals like to hide behind


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



You must be confused. Pedophiles prey on children. Homosexuals prefer adults of the same gender.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Homosexuals prefer adults of the same gender.



North American Man/Boy Love Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals prefer adults of the same gender.
> ...



That loud clanging noise you are hearing is the sound of utter desperation on your part. Obviously you have nothing of any credibility to substantiate your allegations. Have a nice day.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuals prefer adults of the same gender.
> ...



 Linking homosexuals to NAMBLA is like linking all white people to the KKK. Linking all Germans to the Nazis. Linking all people from South America with cannibals. Linking all Adam Sandler fans with the special olympics. Every group has a fringe element. To attempt to smear an entire people with a fringe element is vastly unfair and unethical.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

What you wrote is dishonest


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 6, 2013)

Or was it so honest that it blew your mind?


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

I did not say that ALL homosexuals are pedafiles, I just pointed out that many homosexuals are pedafiles so much so that there is a organization for them.

That other guy says there are no homosexual pedafiles


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> I did not say that ALL homosexuals are pedafiles, I just pointed out that many homosexuals are pedafiles so much so that there is a organization for them.
> 
> That other guy says there are no homosexual pedafiles



 Again, I reiterate, bringing up NAMBLA to point out the evils of homosexuals is like pointing out the KKK for the evils of white people. You are focusing on a fringe element to describe an entire people. If I brought up the KKK  by attempting to convince people that there are so many racist white people that "there is an organization for them", then I would be equally as wrong for the same reasons you are wrong.


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

Just pointing out that there are homosexual pedafiles


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Dood, it's Tank.  He IS KKK and Nazi.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2013)

Tank said:


> I did not say that ALL homosexuals are pedafiles, I just pointed out that many homosexuals are pedafiles so much so that there is a organization for them.
> 
> That other guy says there are no homosexual pedafiles



Pedafiles?


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2013)

daveman said:


> Dood, it's Tank.  He IS KKK and Nazi.


And a Jew too


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Tank said:


> I did not say that ALL homosexuals are pedafiles, I just pointed out that many homosexuals are pedafiles so much so that there is a organization for them.
> 
> That other guy says there are no homosexual pedafiles



NAMBLA are not homosexuals.


----------



## Tank (Oct 7, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I did not say that ALL homosexuals are pedafiles, I just pointed out that many homosexuals are pedafiles so much so that there is a organization for them.
> ...


Why not?

They are males that are sexually attracted to males


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Tank said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



They are attracted to children. Homosexuals are attracted to adult men, pedophiles are attracted to very young children. There is a difference. It is offensive to homosexuals when they are compared with the sick freaks who molest little children.


----------



## Tank (Oct 7, 2013)

I see your point.

But I believe that if a person is sexually attracted to the same sex no matter what the age they are homosexual or a homosexual pedophile


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Tank said:


> I see your point.
> 
> But I believe that if a person is sexually attracted to the same sex no matter what the age they are homosexual or a homosexual pedophile



Homosexuals can be pedophiles, but most pedophiles are men, who are heterosexual - and many of them are married.

There is a difference between those attracted to adults and those attracted to children.


----------



## Tank (Oct 7, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point.
> ...


I agree, homosexuals are a very small percent of the population, but are they a very small percent of the pedophile population?


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, they are, actually. The vast majority of pedophiles are heterosexual men, and many are married, with kids of their own. Often, a pedophile will molest his own kids because there is trust - kids think that if daddy touches them, its okay, because daddy would never hurt them.

Homosexuals can be pedophiles, but they are few and far between.


----------



## Tank (Oct 7, 2013)

But,

Report: Pedophilia more common among ?gays?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 7, 2013)

Tank said:


> But,
> 
> Report: Pedophilia more common among ?gays?



Your "source" is utterly bogus. Regents does not have any credibility since it promotes a homophobic agenda. The FBI data clearly refutes those fabricated allegations.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't care if people want to cross dress or change their genders...I just don't think I (or anyone else) should be forced to pay for and sponsor it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 7, 2013)

boedicca said:


> I don't care if people want to cross dress or change their genders...I just don't think I (or anyone else) should be forced to pay for and sponsor it.



I wasn't aware that anyone was expecting you to do so. Do you have a link showing that this is happening?


----------



## Tank (Oct 7, 2013)

taxpayers pay for transgender surgery - Google Search


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 7, 2013)

Tank said:


> taxpayers pay for transgender surgery - Google Search



In other words, no it is not happening.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Tank said:


> But,
> 
> Report: Pedophilia more common among ?gays?



World Net Daily? That's a conservative site.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 7, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > But,
> ...



WND started out as a tabloid that printed stories about aliens impregnating women and astrological guides to winning the lottery. That article isn't all that different. The dubious "source" is Pat Robertson's "Regents University" which primarily accepts fundamentalist Christians on the faculty and so are the bulk of the student body.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Oct 8, 2013)

In the final analysis, Transexualism, and Transvestism is out right deception and is wrong.
I know many of you people feel that this is a freedom of expression issue, which it may be,
but this is sexual deception, and is considered to be highly unethical and sick.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 8, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> In the final analysis, Transexualism, and Transvestism is out right deception and is wrong.
> I know many of you people feel that this is a freedom of expression issue, which it may be,
> but *this is sexual deception, and is considered to be highly unethical and sick*.



So women who wear a push up bra and/or high heels and/or hair extensions and/or make up are engaging in "sexual deception" and must be "considered to be highly unethical and sick" in your opinion?

Have you seriously considered joining one of the Quaker communities? Sounds like you might find it a closer fit for your sensibilities.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 8, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> In the final analysis, Transexualism, and Transvestism is out right deception and is wrong.
> I know many of you people feel that this is a freedom of expression issue, which it may be,
> but this is sexual deception, and is considered to be highly unethical and sick.




Aw, he didn't even leave you his number? I guess you were used and tossed aside again...


----------



## Tank (Oct 9, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > taxpayers pay for transgender surgery - Google Search
> ...


Click on the link, and learn


----------



## Noomi (Oct 9, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> In the final analysis, Transexualism, and Transvestism is out right deception and is wrong.
> I know many of you people feel that this is a freedom of expression issue, which it may be,
> but this is sexual deception, and is considered to be highly unethical and sick.



You are an idiot.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 9, 2013)

Tank said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



What the link tells me is that there are homophobes who are scared of dealing with reality. 

You lost the gay marriage issue so now you are trying to pretend that there is some other imaginary "threat" that must be averted because there are tiny fraction of the population suffering from a gender disorder.


----------



## soia (Nov 23, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if people want to cross dress or change their genders...I just don't think I (or anyone else) should be forced to pay for and sponsor it.
> ...



How about Massachusett's tax payers being forced to fund the surgery of a convicted murderer serving life in prison?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## soia (Nov 23, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Exactly. And as long as my children are not forced to share bathrooms,locker rooms or dorm rooms with boys who decide they are girls.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## daveman (Nov 23, 2013)

Tank said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Dood, it's Tank.  He IS KKK and Nazi.
> ...


Talk about self-loathing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 25, 2013)

52ndStreet should be made illegal.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet should be made illegal.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 30, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!



They got you too, eh?

Go ahead, brother - have a good cry. 


Making things "illegal" rarely removes them from the public ~


----------



## hangover (Dec 5, 2013)

> Transexulaism, Transvestism should be made illegal.


Holier than thous are always trying to regulate morality. I thing they should go to prison for imitating God.


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

Freaks should be allowed to do what they want so long as they don't kill others and I'm not forced to believe they are normal or force others to accept their delusions


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Freaks should be allowed to do what they want



You're voting this way because having no trannies would remove about 90% of your troll thread material.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2013)

daveman said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> ...



The fact that he was able to pick some up should have raised a red flag....


----------



## whitehall (Dec 5, 2013)

In the greatest most tolerant Country in the world you can pretend to be whatever the voices in your head tell you to be. Unfortunately you can't change your DNA. The only problem is when the government forces you to respect the decisions regardless of how ludicrous they might be. It's (still) a free Country and I reserve the right to keep boys out of the girls room and I reserve the right to ridicule hairy men in dresses.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 5, 2013)

whitehall said:


> In the greatest most tolerant Country in the world you can pretend to be whatever the voices in your head tell you to be. Unfortunately you can't change your DNA. The only problem is when the government forces you to respect the decisions regardless of how ludicrous they might be. It's (still) a free Country and I reserve the right to keep boys out of the girls room and *I reserve the right to ridicule hairy men in dresses*.




Sure am glad I wax...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2013)

hjmick said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > In the greatest most tolerant Country in the world you can pretend to be whatever the voices in your head tell you to be. Unfortunately you can't change your DNA. The only problem is when the government forces you to respect the decisions regardless of how ludicrous they might be. It's (still) a free Country and I reserve the right to keep boys out of the girls room and *I reserve the right to ridicule hairy men in dresses*.
> ...





But do you wane?


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Freaks should be allowed to do what they want
> ...



They're not bad people, just mentally ill


----------



## sfcalifornia (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Why are you so obsessed with trannies?

Are you mentally ill?


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...


I post about them because libs like you expect me to live in their delusion. I refuse to do that. If they think they are the opposite sex, more power to them. But when I'm expected to believe their delusion, fuck you and them


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



As opposed to you expecting everyone else to believe that your bigotry is the norm?


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

You expect me to believe soneone with a penis is a woman. Biology is not bigotry


----------



## sfcalifornia (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> You expect me to believe soneone with a penis is a woman. Biology is not bigotry



We expect you to crawl out of the neat little box you live in and realize not everyone in this world follows a cookie-cutter definition of what _you_ think constitutes the human psyche.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> You expect me to believe soneone with a penis is a woman. Biology is not bigotry



Your penis did not make the decision that you were attracted to women. That happened in your brain. Biology isn't perfect and it isn't black or white either. Not everyone ends up with a brain that matches their body, just as some people end up being left handed instead of right handed. That is just the way they are born and yes, it is bigotry to hate them because of the way they were born.


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > You expect me to believe soneone with a penis is a woman. Biology is not bigotry
> ...



So you deny biology and especially chromosomes? And you libs claim you are pro science?


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > You expect me to believe soneone with a penis is a woman. Biology is not bigotry
> ...



Their bodies are fine. It's their brains that are the problem. Or are you saying the persons problem is their pen is?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...





You probably do just that, and feel so ashamed about it that you have to overcompensate like this.


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

So your only arguments are insults or accusing people who don't deny biology of being bigots?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> So your only arguments are insults or accusing people who don't deny biology of being bigots?



Biology and chromosomes determined that the body is male.  There is more to being male or female than genitalia & chromosomes.  I never chose to be straight or male.  These people did not choose be who they are.

No one asks you to embrace them.  Just keep your hatred to yourself and leave them alone.  Why is that so hard?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> No one asks you to embrace them.





But he wants to just the same, and he's so conflicted over his feelings that he has to come here to overcompensate.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Why is that so hard?





See previous post.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



It is is just as bigoted to accuse them of being mentally ill. The problem occurs when the outer manifestation of someone's body does not match their mind's image of who they are as a person. What is interesting is that when they do change genders via surgery they have a normal heterosexual attraction to the opposite sex afterwards.


----------



## whitehall (Dec 5, 2013)

We don't need to make any conduct illegal unless it causes harm to other people. I don't give a shit what manifestations cause men to dress like women and women to get tattoos and butch haircuts. It's a free Country. I care when the government forces little girls to submit to boys using their locker room and bathroom and I care when the government passes laws that restrict my expression of disgust. I care when the government forces me to pay for grotesque operations with my taxes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Nonsense, they dont expect any such thing. 

And they can see youre already living in your own delusion.


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Please explain to me if there is nothing wrong with their genitalia and nothing wrong with their brains, why are they trannies?


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > sfcalifornia said:
> ...


If I live in a state with tranny protection laws and I don't play alone with their delusion, I get sued say if I don't let someone with a dick use the women's bathroom in my store


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Because in the uterus the DNA screwed up!


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Chromosomes don't lie


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Because they wish to be, its an expression individual liberty.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



No ones asking you to. 

That as a reactionary conservative you have an irrational fear of, and hostility toward, transgender persons is not justification for you to seek to disadvantage them. 

And that bathroom nonsense is a meaningless red herring, also not justification to deny transgender persons their civil liberties. 

But go ahead and continue to exhibit your hate and ignorance concerning transgender persons  theres clearly no changing your mind.


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


What about the individual liberty of those who don't want to be forced to treat trannies as the opposite sex?


----------



## novasteve (Dec 5, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



If you refuse to play along at work your employer can be sued and you'll get fired


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 5, 2013)

novasteve said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



think of it as a Halloween costume......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 6, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Chromosomes mutate and it is a roll of the dice. Not everything is perfect every time.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 6, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



That doesnt have anything to do with the right to freely express oneself. 

We are not slaves to our biology, nor can the state compel us to behave in a certain manner solely as a consequence of our genetic make up, race, sexual orientation, or gender. 

If a transgender person believes there has been an error with regard to his gender assignment, where he might be biologically one gender but emotionally and psychologically another, he has every right to express himself in the context of the gender hes most comfortable with. 

That you perceive it as delusional is legally and Constitutionally irrelevant. 

Clearly your irrational, bizarre obsession with, and contempt for, transgender persons is consistent with the fear most conservatives have with regard to diversity, dissent, and expressions of individual liberty. 

Moreover, no one seeks to compel you to accept transgender persons, you remain at liberty to exhibit your hate and ignorance; you are not at liberty, however, to attempt to codify that hate and ignorance.


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 6, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I wouldn't make it illegal, but I sure as hell won't keep my mouth shut about how much they disgust me.



I'm sure they disgust you because you do not understand them.  Of course, the thought that you might be in their shoes must scare the Hell out of you.  Have you ever known anyone that had a child born with both a penis and vagina?  And the parents had to make a decision as to what sex the child would be?  Just imagine if they got it wrong.  

Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but God doesn't always get it right.  Or maybe He does, and it's just a test for the rest of us.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 6, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Neither is he at liberty to act upon that hate and ignorance since that would be a violation of the transgender person's rights were he to discriminate against them based upon their being transgender.


----------



## novasteve (Dec 6, 2013)

The only ignorant people here are the ones who think men can get pregnant and that women can have dicks


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 12, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> I must submit to you all that Transexualism, and Transvetism must be made illegal.
> We have men actively and willfully deceiving other men, and women into thinking that
> they are women. Some of these transsexuals and transvestites have been murdered because of this deception.
> 
> The government must move to make Transexualism and Transvetism illegal now!




Transgendered people are born transgendered. Some opt to undergo Gender Reassignment Surgery at some point, others do not. Transvestitism is something else entirely, and judging by your context you're confusing it with crossdressing. A transvestite is one sex wearing the clothing of the opposite sex for sexual gratification. Usually the undergarments. Whereas a crossdresser is wearing a wig or otherwise appearing like the opposite sex.

1st Amendment ensures TV, and CD will always be protected as 'free expression.' The same right that gives a 500 pound person the legal right to wear puke green hotpants on a hot summer's day and mow their lawn gives a TV/CD the right to wear whatever they want. 

In instances where TS or CD are murdered because their date or lover didn't realize their true nature, they didn't die because of deception, they died because of homophobia.


----------

